# Angeln im Center Parcs



## Nudel (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

war jemand zuletzt in einem Center Parc und hat dort urlaub gemacht und geangelt?

Welcher Parc ist mir relativ egal da die Center Parcs in der Regel für Kinder einiges zu bieten haben.

Aber das worum es geht ist auch das angeln. In welchem ist das Angeln nicht nur möglich sondern lohnt sich auch?

Danke für eure Infos und Tipps.


----------



## destoval (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Habe als Kind oft in Het heijderbos geangelt und dabei einige Karpfen gefangen.

Das ist allerdings 15-20 Jahre her 

Der Park hat ein tolles Scheimmbad und den Jungle Dome. War immer mein lieblingspark.


----------



## Nudel (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Ich hab da schon an etwas "aktuellere" Infos gedacht. 

Trotzdem auch dafür danke.


----------



## frifroe (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Die sicherste Metode wäre wenn du bei Center Parcs in KÖLLN  anrufst und nachfragst. Die Tel. Nr. findest Du in jeden Katalog. Dort ist man kompotent und ehrlich. Ich fahre 3x im Jahr dort hin. Die 2 schönsten Parks sind in Belgien. Und Angeln kannst Du dort auch super gut vor allem auf groooooße HECHTE.
Grüß


----------



## Nudel (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Ah ok.

Wie ist das denn mit der Verständigung in den Parcs in Belgien?
Welche Sprache wird dort gesprochen?

Ich mache mir da weniger Gedanken um mich sondern eher um meine kleinen Kinder wenn die dann dort Ihre aktivitäten haben?


----------



## frifroe (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



Nudel schrieb:


> Ah ok.
> 
> Wie ist das denn mit der Verständigung in den Parcs in Belgien?
> Welche Sprache wird dort gesprochen?
> ...



Wegen der Sprache mußt Du dir keine Sorgen machen.In allen Center Parcs, ( außer Frankreich ) spricht JEDER  deutsch.
Um Deine Kinder mußt Du dir auch keine Sorgen machen. Egal wie alt. Kindergarten, Mini-Schwimmbecken, etc. Schau im Katalog. 
Gruß,


----------



## Piketom (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Eine günstigere Alternative zu CP sind die Landal Parks.

http://www.landal.de/

Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit ein Haus mit Wasserterasse zu bekommen und in Sachen Bespassung für die Kids stehen
die CP in nichts mehr nach!
Mir pers. gefallen die Häuser auch besser,aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Bin jetzt Ende des Monat´s mal wieder in dem Park hier...

http://www.landal.de/de-de/ferienparks/niederlande/limburg/domein-de-schatberg

Die Gewässer dort haben einen guten Bestand an Karpfen,Barschen und Hechten.

So langsam könnte mir Landal mal eine Woche Urlaub spendieren...für meine Lobhudelei hier:q

Gruss und Petri

Thomas


----------



## frifroe (16. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



Piketom schrieb:


> Eine günstigere Alternative zu CP sind die Landal Parks.
> 
> http://www.landal.de/
> 
> ...


Also in Landal  Greenparks  ist mit sicherheit nicht  mit Centerparcs vergleichbar. Ich werde das Gefuhl nicht los, das Du lange nicht mehr in Centerparcs warst? 
Gruß,


----------



## Piketom (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



frifroe schrieb:


> Also in Landal Greenparks ist mit sicherheit nicht mit Centerparcs vergleichbar. Ich werde das Gefuhl nicht los, das Du lange nicht mehr in Centerparcs warst?
> Gruß,


 
Stimmt,zuletzt vor 8 Jahren im Het Heijderbos!

Und ganz ehrlich...bei den CP Preisen sucht man irgendwann mal nach Alternativen.

Warum z.B sollte ich 300-500€ mehr die Woche bezahlen,wenn meine Kids in dem Landalschwimmbad ohne Dschungelambiente den gleichen Spass inne Backen haben?

Gruss Tom


----------



## frifroe (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



Piketom schrieb:


> Stimmt,zuletzt vor 8 Jahren im Het Heijderbos!
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich...bei den CP Preisen sucht man irgendwann mal nach Alternativen.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,
natürlich haben sich alle Parcs weiterendwickelt. Muß ja sein. Aber trotzdem denke ich, das CP  die bessere Wahl ist. Natürlich spielt auch der Preis eine rolle.
Gruß,


----------



## Nudel (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## destoval (22. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Die CP Standardpreise sind fast pevers |bigeyes
Manchmal bekommt man aber günstige (Last-minute) Angebote


----------



## Latao (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Moin, wir fahren im Oktober in den Parc Sandur in Holland. Haus direkt am Wasser. Habe den Ansitz auf Karpfen vor, sowie die eine oder andere Spinntour. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Park? Und wie sieht es mit Karpfen dort aus?

Gruß


----------



## Haesel (8. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Das Problem an solchen Parks ist, das diese total überfischt sind. Weil dort fast jeder seine Rute reinhält.....


----------



## Latao (9. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



Haesel schrieb:


> Das Problem an solchen Parks ist, das diese total überfischt sind. Weil dort fast jeder seine Rute reinhält.....



Na gut, aber eine Antwort auf meine Frage war das nicht.....#d


----------



## tomsen83 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

Waren vor vielen vielen Jahren auch mal in nem CP irgendwo in Holland. War damals nur Ansitzangler, also keine Erfahrungen zum Spinnfischen. Zu den Karpfen: die waren schon damals super konditioniert:q sprich sauschwer zu fangen.

Boilie, Hartmais, Schwimmbrot konnteste alles knicken. Die Fische waren da, haben gefressen aber den Hakenköder IMMER ignoriert. Mit Schilfhalm getarnt usw...NIX. Erfolg brachten dann folgende Varianten:

1. Ganz feines Stippen/ Matchrute mit einzelnen Maden. dabei immer wieder einzelne Maden vor dem Wurf füttern. Kein Blei aufs Vorfach, das muss im Wasser schweben Habe damals ne 10er Fireline in schwarz durchgängig bis zum 14er selbstgebundenen Haken gefischt, um Verluste zu vermeiden. Hat gut geklappt, auch wenn ich einen guten Fisch verloren habe. Im Übrigen hatte ich damals kaum Beifang. Außer Karpfen gabs kaum was in den Gewässern.
2. Kartoffel an der freien Leine und Schnur absenken. Dabei sehr weiche Vorfachmaterialien verwenden. Oldschool, aber kannten se wohl nicht#6


----------



## Latao (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Waren vor vielen vielen Jahren auch mal in nem CP irgendwo in Holland. War damals nur Ansitzangler, also keine Erfahrungen zum Spinnfischen. Zu den Karpfen: die waren schon damals super konditioniert:q sprich sauschwer zu fangen.
> 
> Boilie, Hartmais, Schwimmbrot konnteste alles knicken. Die Fische waren da, haben gefressen aber den Hakenköder IMMER ignoriert. Mit Schilfhalm getarnt usw...NIX. Erfolg brachten dann folgende Varianten:
> 
> ...



Danke dir! Werde dann mal alles an Waffenarsenal mitnehmen was ich besitze, um alle Eventualitäten abzudecken  
Bin ja echt mal gespannt, was das wird.


----------



## Latao (4. November 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parcs*

So ich bin wieder vom Kurztrip im Center Park Sandur zurück und muss sagen: Das war eine Nullrunde. Völlig überfischt!!! Jeder Hans und Franz steht da am Spinnfischen (Köder und andere Artikel gab es im eigenen Shop). Ich war tagsüber Spinnfischen und Abends lagen die Karpfenruten draussen. Fazit in 4 Angeltagen: 1 Minihecht; 0 Aktion auf die Karpfenruten. Unsere nachbarn waren ebenfalls am Angeln und hatten in 4 Tagen mit 4 Leuten !1! Mini Brasse. Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit nicht einen gesehen der was gefangen hat. 

Fazit: Lasst die Angeln zuhause!! Es lohnt nicht!


----------



## Bronco84 (22. November 2015)

Zum Park Sandur. 
Wir waren vor 2 Jahren dort. 
Haben jede Menge brassen , barsche und Rotaugen gefangen. Direkt vorm Haus. 
Dann noch für 2 Stunden nen Boot gemietet und mir der spinnrute vom Boot nem schönen 70+ Hecht gefangen. 
Für uns ein gelungener Angel Trip.


----------

